# 1000's 180 Standard setter ,lol..



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

I will use ideas from everyone willing to share.. I have a basic idea already but am willing to change a little for the better.. I chose this reef ready tank because of the drain and return holes already in place on the bottom. It will have a 55gallon tank as a sump for the wrap around river filled with stones so my pumilios dont drown. These overflow boxes will be ripped out, false bottom with a full backround faux stone (GS and tan grout drip) wall across the whole tank.. Wrap around river that will hide the false bottom from the outside around the whole 3 viewable sides.. The stand and canopy will be one of my normal 5 layered molding masterpieces,lol White and natural wood polyed to match the rest of my 1st floor..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Got the overflow boxes out.. Gotta clean the sand out now and then Ill be steam sanitizing the tank.. The glass is able to withstand the heat as long as its in a warm enviroment already..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Had to pick up these broms from the depot.. $6


----------



## jocie1976 (Oct 12, 2012)

Awesome broms!


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing how this turns out.


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Some of the wood that will be incorporated into the root system background..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Didnt get a chance to post yesterdays work.. Started bending the pvc for the root system part of the background, and black aquarium siliconed down 27pieces of 1" Size 3" tall pvc with the eggcrate over it.. Ill post this evenings work tomorrow morning..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

More pics from yesterday.. siliconed the wood in for the background and the tree part of the root system started..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

The tree part of the root system..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

root system before GS and dryloc..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Ahhh yes.. I figured out what I can use this cork board for, it will be a part of my substrate on the floor as well as my background mashed into the GS..Not only will this be good for plants it will help with aeration of my substrate like a vermiculite.. Put it my work magic bullet.. Because that thing is great for blending everything not just my food and the wife won't let me use it on food and my projects,,lol.. So spaghnum moss, coco fiber and cork board.. Trying to use things I have around the house and keep cost down..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Drip system for the back wall so I can get some nice moss crawling up the wall.. Covered in my substrate/background mix GS, moss, cork board, and coco fiber..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Tree fern fiber holding up the drip line serves as a even dispersement tool also..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

First of 5 layers on, still blending colors, a little more depth blending and blending the holes in pvc smooth against the base trunk.. Dryloc with coco fiber..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Used some twine type of cord I had to make the thin vines will probably add more.. Still have to blend a second brown less red onto the bigger roots..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

My main inspiration for this enclosure build.. This is a picture of the Bastimento area of the rainforest.. Notice the red clayish dirt..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

MOre progress.. Not really worried about the coverage of the parts that won't be seen.. Trying to put as little chemicals as possible into this build..


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

Bob1000 said:


> Ahhh yes.. I figured out what I can use this cork board for, it will be a part of my substrate on the floor as well as my background mashed into the GS..Not only will this be good for plants it will help with aeration of my substrate like a vermiculite.. Put it my work magic bullet.. Because that thing is great for blending everything not just my food and the wife won't let me use it on food and my projects,,lol.. So spaghnum moss, coco fiber and cork board.. Trying to use things I have around the house and keep cost down..


Hey, do those cork boards have adhesives or binding agents or other possibly toxic agents in the mix? If so make sure they are not going to harm your frogs. Just trying to look out


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

BrainBug said:


> Hey, do those cork boards have adhesives or binding agents or other possibly toxic agents in the mix? If so make sure they are not going to harm your frogs. Just trying to look out


Nope got them from a person here that uses them all the time as backgrounds.. I do appreciate the concern and am happy you asked that question because I am still a newb and as much as I pride myself in my research of others knowledge and mistakes, there is still room for mistake,lol.. I will also be doing multiple washes and water changes to this enclosure before I add its inhabitants..
I think you will like my last addition to this build before its ready to get up and running  The pods and flowers I purchased from you,lol..


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

I can't wait to see them!


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

MOre pics I had to throw it up on the stands bare bones just to see it there,lol..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

The down side to using an old tank.. I see a bluer hue to the silicone towards the bottom.. That might mean that copper was used in this tank.. Gonna have to replace the silicone just to be safe.. Im not even sure how copper would affect frogs.. It would definitely kill the small bugs in the substrate though if allowed to leach into the substrate..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Got all the silicone out.. Now time to wipe it down real good..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Resiliconed the sump now tomorrow I can plumb it.. Used black aquarium silicone


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

forgot this pic yesterday this is the wall the other is the bottom. Also this was a very quick sloppy job.. its going to be in a cabinet.


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Got my first Broms for this build in today.. Ill post a pic when they are plant in the enclosure..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

My lazy river was more like white water rapids,lol.. I had to add more calico stones to slow down the water.. planting and adding the frogs today.. Choosing not to add the micro fauna until later on tomorrow.. My drip wall looks like a rain storm but going to have to deal with it until the tree fern fiber clogs a little.. Wish I knew how to make a you tube video.. Pictures dont do any justice..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

These are top down shots.. They look very confusing from my phone upload.. I'll straighten them out when I get home..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

What are these?? They came with my pums they are cold 55 degrees according to my heat gun..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Before the plants went in..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Before the plants and extra calico stones to slow down the rapids to a lazy river pace..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

my sump is looking nasty.. I made a spray bar that is under the water facing the up at the back glass and the water is rolling so hard I hope the frogs don't try to deposit a tadpole into the river, that will be a death sentence..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Sooooooo,, I think they think their new place is too big,lol. They are so far apart from each other just exploring..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

They keep their fine glassware in this part of the crib,lol.. Brainbug they need a couple more pieces..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

the female just went for a swim, Guess I dialed back the lazy river just enough.. She swam against the current scaring me half to death,lol.. The male has been hiding..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Just in case you guys were wondering what the enclosure looks like right now.. The foggy glass is killing me.. The day temps are right under 80 is this cool or nope?? 78.5 to 79.5.. my ventilation 3" hole coming from under the false bottom must not be enough.. Maybe I order a small exhaust fan for the tip of the outside part..


----------



## lookitsadam (Jul 1, 2013)

Looks good but you should add a lot of leaf litter, and maybe a few vine plants on the background


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

lookitsadam said:


> Looks good but you should add a lot of leaf litter, and maybe a few vine plants on the background


Thanks, I have about 10 vines now.. I though about more I have the materials to make at least 200 more,lol.. But I just though about light penetration once the plants, moss and vines grow in.. I do love the way I can use them to hold Broms though..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

First 2 are 2 of my new younger inhabitants and last is the old breeding male..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

This brom seems to be where its at!! The new little male and the older male have both staked claim and are calling.. No touching of each other just calling like crazy.. Cant wait until my new broms arrive..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Okay ut was nice seeing my vive but now its time to get what the pum pums want,lol.. Waiting on my 3large Bromeliads to get here and hide all the floor,lol.. 2of the first pic and 1 of the second.. All are 16"wide and 9" tall.. A little up there max size..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

2 of the water plants in the lazy river purchased from Petsmart..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

The left side of my enclosure, top down pictures..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

more left side pics.


----------



## Giga (Mar 31, 2011)

You really need leaf litter, and did you seed with any cultures?


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Giga said:


> You really need leaf litter, and did you seed with any cultures?


My leaf litter should have arrived last week.. I do have some though.. Springtails and isopods at least 2 types of both.. The is more than enough micro fauna in there, and the variety is nice too. At $5 to $8 a culture I have about $100 worth of microfauna.. I can see springtails all over, and if I lift a piece of cork bark or a leaf isopods everywhere..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Got my big Bromeliads in today.. Attached the 2 Neoregelia "Olens" x Cruenta to a cork round and the other one "beetlejuice",lol to a vine next to their favorite home depot Brom.. Also found the 3rd baby um I just got..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

My new Brom, Neoeltonina x Graces.. and this is the last time I will post a scientific name for a plant..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Bean beetles knock the dust off real quick.. Im gonna have to start wetting them first..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Time to make some more FF cultures lol..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Does anyone else experience moss growing on your bromeliads??


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

That looks like sphagnum.


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks.. The only sphagnum moss was the dry stuff I got from home depot when I started the enclosure..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Thought this was an egg,, is it??


----------



## ecichlid (Dec 26, 2012)

Yup. It comes back to life.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

That's not an egg, you will see a small greyish or black circle inside if it was. I can't tell from the picture if it's just a water droplet or some other clear goop. It's possible it's gel that would surround an egg, but either way there isn't an egg in that picture. Be patient I'm sure they will get it right!
Bryan


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

My favorite plant in this enclosure..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

the only frog of 8 of them that is always out..


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Bob1000 said:


> My favorite plant in this enclosure..


Do you have an id on that begonia? I really like the look of it too 

John


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

One of my Bastis'. I noticed I had more frogs than I introduced.. Trying to get a shot of the babies which are tiny.. But Ill need to do some more trimming..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Found this guy in the beast today.. Should I toss it or keep it?


----------



## FroggyKnight (Mar 14, 2013)

Toss it!! Snails can be a plague and where there's one, there's more...

John


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Thanks FroggyKnight, will do..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

A quick update just realized I only post about my other enclosure.. New giant bromeliad 21in wide 16in tall the gold dust puts love it, the leaves are 4in wide.. Its been in here for 3 weeks now.. Sorry for the foggy glass.. I broke my wiper..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Added another monster sized Bromeliad.. The last time I saw this female that fat was the number of frogs increased.. Overtime I add a new big bromeliad my frogs disappear.. The other frog is the daddy..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

My gold dust male is battling my regular bats male with the calling right in each others face, lol..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Ive been slowly watching this grow for the last 2 months and its covering the whole cork bark piece that is on the floor of the enclosure..


----------



## Bob1000 (Jan 15, 2014)

Feed them weekly it will be fun they said,,,lmao.. Im going back to 2 times a month.. I keep way too many fruit scraps and bananas(composting) in my enclosures.. I usually dust the newly made flies directly on the bananas.. Weekly turns my frogs into circles.. I just don't think this is healthy..


----------

